# Anyone going anywhere nice in Scotland?



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi all just a wee query to see if anyone is going anywhere nice in Scotland over the next couple of weeks. I have the week beginning 12th April off on hols and was thinking of a wee trip somewhere in Sunny Scotland away from the snow :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Even the bit next to Scotland which is in England (which I do not know the name of but is kinda underneath Dumfries/Borders area) would also be good.

Am looking for peace and quiet next to the sea with good fishing for fash, oh and a pub with restaurant and some nice wee shops not in a big retail park. Possibly a chinese and a bakers shop. Don't want much do I?????????


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.holidayscotland.org.uk/articles-scotland-weather.htm

Doesn't look good -

"Any time until the end of April, especially in the highlands you can get snow or hail showers."


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Had this almost ready to post then lost it  
Travelled up the Northumbrian coast last September, getting as far as Dunbar on the right side of the border :lol: 
the area around Seahouses and Bamborogh is spectacular, great walk along the beaches,saw plenty of people fishing, nice eateries and good real ale, what more can you ask for. 
Well apart from the weather to match. :wink: 
Sue


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

All of it is nice :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi going to bunree on 2.4.10 never been to this site but have been told it,s nice you should visit alnwick caslte and gardens i live 4 miles east on the coast great beaches,peaceful.loads of castles,fishing,no traffic lights but one roundabout. wild camping on boulmer beach


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Will need to check my Diary and year planner to see if we are free of golf etc. unfortunately they are both in the van as is J's filofax  
Van is also kept in storage, will go to give it a wee pat and see it is ok tomorrow and pick up the paperwork. Had been intending to head for Scotland anyway but not sure what else we have agreed to or when.
Hope you manage to get a meet going after the Scottish show being cancelled.
Sue


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Wigtownshire would almost fit all of your requirements. The pub on the Isle of Whithorn will let you stay around the back if you are in for a meal. Good sea fishing and very quiet.

Have a good trip where ever you land up

Dave


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> Hi all just a wee query to see if anyone is going anywhere nice in Scotland over the next couple of weeks. I have the week beginning 12th April off on hols and was thinking of a wee trip somewhere in Sunny Scotland away from the snow :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Even the bit next to Scotland which is in England (which I do not know the name of but is kinda underneath Dumfries/Borders area) would also be good.
> 
> Am looking for peace and quiet next to the sea with good fishing for fash, oh and a pub with restaurant and some nice wee shops not in a big retail park. Possibly a chinese and a bakers shop. Don't want much do I?????????


Hi Caz,

Why don't you come and stay on our site in Poolewe :?:

Gairloch is only 6 miles down the road and fits all of your requirements :!:

If you do come, remember to bring the big hot ball that is sometimes seen up in the sky, it's a kinda yellowy orange colour and on occasions it gives off heat :roll:

Dean


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*copeland*

I see they cannot cope yet again!

Pathetic

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sNOW*

Should be able to Ski by Weekend though

Ski Here!

TM


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm going to Dunnet Head. Sadly, working though


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Suedew and Fairport goer are spot on, and Bunree is superb, IF.... You can get on. We have been all around the 'Kingdom of Fife'?. Go over the Forth Bridge and take the A92 ,'when yiu get to Kirkcaldy, follow signs for Dysart,then follow the coast around,Leven,Pittenween,Anstruther eat the best fish and chips and look out over the harbour while doing so,follow round to Creil,St Andrews for golf,then free airshow at RAF Lauchaurs,then off into Tentsmuir Forest onto the Kinshaldee? beach, this part is not readily accessed by track and you may have to walk the last bit,but you will be well rewarded. Should this appeal to you , i think Rotha Tours is a Fife'r, and if he does not come on this topic perhaps you could PM him.
It has its own micro climate in that area,its where all the Scottish raspberries are grown,PLUS!!!!, Drambuie... Have an office there,i WILL find where they bottle it,then watch out. The natives are very friendly,we worked there 7 months and only lost two men,both to local beauties, oh to be young and carefree................Got to go.....Jens coming!!
Ted


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Just been snowed in for 3 days at Glenmore 3 foot of snow had to buy a snow shovel, wife wouldn't use it.

Crossed over to the west now at Broomfield Ullapool, cold but no snow.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys thanks for all the info some excellent ideas to be going on with. 
For those who do not know I actually live in Scotland just outside Glasgow so know it well :lol: sometimes though other people are more familiar with whats on your doorstep than you are for example although have been to the pub on the isle of whithorn didnae know you could stay round the back.
Deffo food for thought for when we venture out.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Carol - bright sunshine here at the mo - probably snow in the next 5 minutes :? 

As you know Dumfries and Galloway is just on your door step and it too has a microclimate - usually better than the rest of Scotland (but not always....). Try Castle Douglas for small good shops particularly the food as it's officially a "food town". Also if you are in Wigtownshire go to the pub in Port Logan - food is brilliant. Now there's a place with a microclimate - try the Port Logan Garden with the palm trees and other hot climate plants which must have had a bit of a shock this winter 8O 

Liam is running a "foot fest" for CAMRA today and tomorrow (polite name for a pub crawl) so there's another attraction to come to Dumfries for if you like real ale. Must listen next time he rambles on about it, but I think there are 8 - 10 pubs involved with about 45 different ales on tap. Someone will enjoy themselves if they can remember it after the event!

Just off to get my commission from the tourist board now.

Happy trraveling where ever you go.

Sue


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Carol - bright sunshine here at the mo - probably snow in the next 5 minutes :?
> 
> As you know Dumfries and Galloway is just on your door step and it too has a microclimate - usually better than the rest of Scotland (but not always....). Try Castle Douglas for small good shops particularly the food as it's officially a "food town". Also if you are in Wigtownshire go to the pub in Port Logan - food is brilliant. Now there's a place with a microclimate - try the Port Logan Garden with the palm trees and other hot climate plants which must have had a bit of a shock this winter 8O
> 
> ...


Hiya Sue looove Castle Douglas especially the butchers and bakers thir stuff is lovely!!!!!! Was going to pop down to the wee site in Kirkcudbright but they have no hard standings (except the one for the disabled) and we were a bit scared of getting stuck on the grass!!!! 
Liams foot fest sounds interesting hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Did somebody mention Fife?

'Maun hae a lang spoon, wha'd sup wi a Fifer!'

Whilst the fish suppers at Anstruther (Ainster) are very good, the locals all go to the chipie in Pittenweem.

David

ps thanks for the plug Ted!


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Caz,

Here are some piccies from our scooter ride today.

We went to Mellon Udrigle Beach and were not dissapointed 




























And finally we were rewarded with a beautiful sunset over Loch Ewe










See you soon :wink:

Dean


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Lovely pictures Dean!

David


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Dean those pictures are stunning!!!!!! We are deffo going to be paying you a visit just not sure when!!


----------

